# Catering Job



## portuguese101 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

WHAT IS YOUR QUESTIONS??


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Seems like English may be your second language.

You want to know what your labor would cost if someone supplied you with product and you were to make "just appetizers" for a party....like empanadas, shrimp something, etc?

Well, there are all kinds of ways to price out a party.  But I'd consider either doing this as a friend.....or charging X$ per hour for your time as they are providing the raw ingredients.  Since this is your first gig...who knows what your time is worth.   I'd make sure to negiotiate from the beginning with the host.


----------



## portuguese101 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Shroomgirl at least u were able to read my comment and see what my question was. Thanks will talk to them and try what you said.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Some good advice there.

If I might also add, if you are intending to pursue this and do more parties in the future,

keep in mind this is largely a_ referral _business. Therefore, if unsure, it is better

to error on the _high_ side in your pricing--you can always adjust your rates DOWNWARD

for future clients to hit your perfect range....

But if you do a party for Manny Moe and Jack at too low a price and they refer you to

Linda, Lidia and Lilly, raising the price to the 3 referrals can cause some hard feelings.

Been there, done that. :-(

-Meez


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

As a personal chef, hors d'oeuvre for 50 will run not less than $450 for me alone! Food, servers, helpers, and cleaning crew EXTRA!

You are talking a minimum of 300 pieces the first hour and 200 pieces per hour thereafter. Say it is only two hours, that's 500 pieces, at 1 minute per piece, that's 60 pieces/hour or 8 1/3 hours for prep! Maybe you're real fast and can drop it to 30 seconds per piece, that's still over 4 hours prep let alone plattering!

Remember, you can always offer a discount, you can never expect to get a surcharge!


----------



## portuguese101 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks PeteMcCraken, that was very helpful Info.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Try and figure your Hors D or Canapes  the type that can be made with various pastry bag  tubes with spreads and purees as it is a lot quicker.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

typically newbies don't realize all the time needed to put together a party......

travel time

recipe development

shopping

cooking

organizing

site visits

decorating....tables/platters

coming up with any rental needs

Add on fellow CTers....


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

"typically newbies don't realize all the time needed to put together a party......"

Pffth, for that matter neither do clients. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Sometimes that holds true for not so newbies /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


Meezenplaz said:


> "typically newbies don't realize all the time needed to put together a party......"
> 
> Pffth, for that matter neither do clients. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

YOU ARE ALSO CHARGING THEM FOR YOUR KNOWLEDGE, EXPERTISE AND EXPERIENCE.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> YOU ARE ALSO CHARGING THEM FOR YOUR KNOWLEDGE, EXPERTISE AND EXPERIENCE.


Very true too.

And while we're expanding THAT list.... we're also charging for our own risk, liability,

deadline pressures, reputation, and other semi-scary things most people don't think about.


----------

